# Introducing new ewe lambs into the flock



## Mindi (Sep 23, 2015)

We recently got 2 new ewe lambs and am needing advice on introducing them to our ram and older bossy ewes.  They got loose, so the only way we could get them back in was to run them in with the old ladies and they got pushed around, so we separated them again. Any advice would be great!  Thanks


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Sep 23, 2015)

are they in adjoining pens? if so let them get used to each other and then turn them out after a week or so.  I assume you have already quarantined them.  also no matter how long they are penned near each other there will always be some initial pushing and head butting for pecking order.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 23, 2015)

Best plan, unless someone is extremely aggressive, is to just put them together and let them work it out. Putting them together and then separating them again when someone gets pushy doesn't help anything.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm in agreement with @purplequeenvt.  just put them together and let them sort it out.  sometimes you can keep the old bossy broads busy with some hay or something out on the ground for them to focus on instead of the youngsters but no matter what you do they are going to work at establishing their pecking order.


----------

